# ما الفرق بين ال TDS و الـ Salinity



## ويندوز مان (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ما الفرق بين ال TDS و الـ Salinity ...؟؟


----------



## ضياء جمعه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*Total Dissolved Solids* (often abbreviated *TDS*) is a measure of the combined content of all inorganic and organic substances contained in a liquid in: molecular, ionized or micro-granular (colloidal sol) suspended form
*Salinity* is the saltiness or dissolved salt content (such as sodium chloride, magnesium and calcium sulfates, and bicarbonates) of a body of water or in soil​


----------



## ويندوز مان (2 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks 

and whate is diffrent between precipitation and scaling >>>>>>>>??


----------



## ضياء جمعه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عندي كتاب رائع عن وحدات التناضح العكسي لا استطيع تحميلة في المنتدى راسلني ع الايميل وسوف ارسلة لك


----------



## ويندوز مان (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تمت اضافتك علي الياهو


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تحية الى الاستاذ ضياء جمعة
ولكنى اختلف معك فى مفهوم ال TDS مجموع الاملاح المذابة حيث انة يعبر عن مجموع الاملاح الانيون و الكاتيون مثل الكالسيوم والصوديوم والمغانسيوم والحديد والالمونيوم .....الخ وايضا الكبريتات والكربونات والسليكات و الكلوريدات..........الخ .
اما ال salinity فهى مقياس عام لملوحة المياة high salinity
low salinity
medium salinity
هذا على حد علمى


----------



## ويندوز مان (2 سبتمبر 2012)

محمود كمياء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية الى الاستاذ ضياء جمعة
> ولكنى اختلف معك فى مفهوم ال TDS مجموع الاملاح المذابة حيث انة يعبر عن مجموع الاملاح الانيون و الكاتيون مثل الكالسيوم والصوديوم والمغانسيوم والحديد والالمونيوم .....الخ وايضا الكبريتات والكربونات والسليكات و الكلوريدات..........الخ .
> اما ال salinity فهى مقياس عام لملوحة المياة high salinity
> ...



بالنسبة لل tds
هل تقصد لو جمعنا تركيزات الكاتيون والانيون الموجودة بالصورة التالية نحصل علي تركيز ال TDS


!!!!!!!


همسة

الايميل الموجود بصفحتك الشخصية غير صحيح​


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
نعم هو مجموع الانين والكاتين ولكن يجب ان يكون عدد الانين يساوى عدد الكاتين وذللك باستخدام Nacl هتلاقية اية عندك فى البرنامج الى بتستخدمة


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

على ما اعتقد ان البايو كربونات مبتخشش فى الحساب


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تم تعديل الايميل


----------



## ويندوز مان (3 سبتمبر 2012)

هل تقصد ال NaCl الموجود في البرنامج كما بالصورة


----------



## ويندوز مان (3 سبتمبر 2012)

علي فكرة لو جمعنا الكاتيون والانيون الموجودين علي كل زجاجة مياه معدنية مجموعهم لا يساوي الاملاح الذائبة الكلية tds .!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمود كمياء (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ويندوز مان قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 83327
> 
> هل تقصد ال NaCl الموجود في البرنامج كما بالصورة



بالظبط


----------



## ويندوز مان (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فينك يا غالي من زماااااااان


----------



## maidi (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كما يمكن الاطلاع على العبارات التالية :

العلاقة بين 
TS و TSS و TDS​-	المواد الصلبة الكلية ( Total Solids ) أو TS :
TS = TSS + TDS​هي المادة المتبقية في الوعاء بعد تبخير العينة وتجفيفها لاحقاً بين الدرجة (103 – 105) °C ولمدة ساعة واحدة ، وتقدر بـ mg / L .
-	المواد الصلبة المعلقة الكلية (Total Suspended Solids) أو TSS :
هي جزئ من المواد الصلبة الكلية التي تبقى على قرص الترشيح ذو حجم مسام0.45 mm تقريباً . 
هذا الجزء المتبقي على قرص الترشيح يجفف في فرن لمدة ساعة عند درجة حرارة (103 – 105)°C . تبرد العينة وتوزن . الفرق في وزن قرص الترشيح الجاف قبل حجز المادة الصلبة عليه و بعد تجفيفها وتبريدها هو المادة الصلبة المعلقة TSS وتقدر بـ mg/L .
يجب إزالة هذه المواد في إحدى طرق الفصل الفيزيائية للمياه المعالجة بالترسيب أو التطويف أو/ و الترشيح .
-	المواد الصلبة المنحلة الكلية ( Total Dissolved Solids ) أو TDS :
هي المواد الصلبة المنحلة في الرشاحة الناتجة عن ترشيح المياه في تجربة حساب TSS ، تبخر هذه الرشاحة لمدة ساعة عند الدرجة ( 180 ± 2°C ) . يؤخذ وزن العينة قبل التبخير وبعد التبخير والتبريد والفرق في الوزن هو TDS المادة المنحلة الكلية وتقدر بـ mg / L .


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات ممتازة


----------



## حماده9 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ضياء جمعه قال:


> عندي كتاب رائع عن وحدات التناضح العكسي لا استطيع تحميلة في المنتدى راسلني ع الايميل وسوف ارسلة لك


كيف يمكنني ان اراسلك ع الايميل لاني محتاج للكتاب ضروري اذا تكرمت..


----------



## ويندوز مان (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سأقوم برفعه لك الان


----------



## ويندوز مان (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------

